# التعامل مع المشكلات المالية



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*التعامل مع المشكلات المالية*





*يعتبر المال عنصرا مؤثرا في تسببه ببعض المشكلات العائلية وخصوصا الزوجية، مع أنه ليس أهم عنصر في الحياة الزوجية، والواضح أن الغنى أو الفقر ليسا السبب في نشوء المشكلات** المالية، بل كيفية التعامل مع المال وإدارته، سواء كان قليلا أو كثيرا، فكثيرا ما تكون الوفرة المادية سببا في الخلافات الزوجية .*

*والمشكلة تحدث عندما يصبح المال قيمة لا وسيلة، وتدخل الخلافات إلى الزواج ليهرب التفاهم والحب من الجهة الأخرى، وبما أن الرجل هو رأس العائلة، والمسئول عن تلبية حاجاتها المادية، فهو الشخص الأكثر تعرضا للتحديات، لذلك فإن وضع خطة مشتركة مع الزوجة وأفراد العائلة، ورسم الخطوط العريضة لنفقاتها، تريح كلا الطرفين من المشاكل المستقبلية التي قد يتعرض لها الزواج.

 وهذه بعض الأسباب التي قد تؤدي إلى نشوء مشاكل مالية، وكيفية التعامل معها:*

*- الإغراءات والعروض المستمرة من قبل التجار ومسوقي السلع عن طريق تسهيل الدفعات، وذلك بترغيب الناس في امتلاك حاجات كمالية غير ضرورية للأسرة، كامتلاك بيت أكبر، وسيارة أفضل، وشراء كل ما هو جديد لتسهيل الحياة اليومية، مما يؤدي إلى إرهاق الميزانية وتحمل الديون، الأمر التي ينعكس سلبا على الراحة النفسية للعائلة، والحل هو ببناء نظام مناعة داخلي لمواجهة الإغراءات وتحديد الضروري بالاتفاق مع أفراد العائلة جميعا.*

*- الانصياع لمشاعر الغيرة السلبية من الأشخاص المحيطين بالعائلة والذين يمتلكون ما قد يبدو أفضل، مما يؤدي إلى تقليدهم، وهذا من أخطر الأمراض التي تصيب العائلة بإرهاق مالي لا ينتهي، لذا فالزوج الواعي يستطيع أن يخلق داخل الأسرة شعورا بالاكتفاء، وذلك بزيادة التغذية العاطفية لأفراد عائلته، والتأكيد على أن السعادة مصدرها الحب والتفاهم لا الأمور المادية.*

*- الصراعات التي تنشأ نتيجة الميراث والقسمة بين الأخوة، فالرغبة في الحصول على الأفضل قد يسبب صراعات مالية، وكثيرا ما نجد أشخاص أنفقوا أموالا كثيرة نتيجة الدخول في صراعات قضائية، فالابتعاد عن الطمع يوفر للعائلة الطمأنينة والسلام النفسي الذي لا يوفره المال الكثير.*

*- الانقسام المالي الذي قد يحدث إذا كانت الزوجة عاملة، وعدم التفاهم على طريقة إنفاق المال قد يسبب نزاعات داخل الأسرة، فالمال بين الزوج والزوجة يجب أن يصب في جعبة واحدة موضوعة من الطرفين للتصرف به.*

*- تهرب الأسرة من تسديد التزاماتها المالية أولا بأول، مما يترتب عليه زيادة في الديون، فالزوج الحكيم يسدد ما عليه من التزامات لكي يصل بعائلته إلى بر الأمان، فكم من بيوت وعقارات تم الحجز عليها من مستحقي الديون، نتيجة التهاون في تسديد حق الآخرين في موعده.*

*- المبالغة في ادخار المال خوفا من اليوم الأسود، وهذا الأمر يجعل الأسرة تقتر على نفسها وأولادها مستلزمات الحياة اليومية، فالاعتدال والتوازن أمران واجبان في مثل هذه الأحوال.*

*إذا، يحتاج الزوج أن يكون إداريا ماليا ناجحا، وهذه المهارة التي يشترك فيها كل أفراد الأسرة لا تأتي تلقائيا، بل هناك مشيرون ماليون قد يستعين بهم الزوج الناجح لكي يحصل على هذه المهارة، وأيضا عدم تجاهل دور الزوجة التي هي معين نظير للرجل، فالعمل المشترك بين أفراد العائلة، يقيها من الدخول في دوامات العجز المالي، وعلى رأس هذه كلها توفير الاكتفاء العاطفي الذي كلما زاد داخل العائلة، قلت الحاجة للأمور الدنيوية المزيفة والمظاهر الخداعة. 

copy
*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع بجد مهم جدا الرب يباركك على الافاده


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2011)

والهى ابو تربو المشاكل المالية حاليا نقدر نقول مش ليها حل حاليا
مثال بسيط واحد عاوز يتجوز مرتبة لايتعدى 500 جنية
هايجيب شقة ايجار فى احسن الظروف بسعر مش اقل من 400 جنية وهاتكون فى زقاق مش شارع
يجهز منين بقى ويعيش ازاى حتى لو الشقة جهزت كدة من عند اللة هههههههه


----------



## philanthropist (17 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع مهم شكرا لتعبك


----------

